# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Πρόβλημα μετά απο διακοπή ρεύματος

## manos_3

Γεια σας.
Έχω ένα HP Pavilion DV5-1020ev.
Πριν περίππου 1 μήνα αγόρασα μια motherboard από ebay και του την αλλαξα γιατί είχε πρόβλημα η παλιά!
Σήμερα, ενώ ήταν ανοιχτός, κόπηκε το ρεύμα. Μετά που πήγα να τον ανοίξω δεν ανοιγε.Ούτε αναβε κανένα λαμπάκι!
Μπαταρία δεν έχει. Μετά από κάμποση ώρα,αφού εβγαλα φορτιστή και CMOS Battery, άνοιξε. Τον έκανα τερματισμό και μετά πάλι δεν άνοιγε.
Αυτο μου είχε συμβεί πιο παλιά με το ίδιο λαπτοπ αλλά πάτησα για 1 λεπτο το power button και επανήλθε. Τώρα δεν πιάνει ούτε αυτό.
Τα 19 V έρχονται πάνω στη μητρική.Δοκίμασα και άλλο φορτιστή αλλά τίποτα.
ΤΙ μπορεί να συμβαίνει;
Ευχαριστώ!

----------

